# Is Maybelline, Loreal, and Revlon good?



## cRySiEebAbESz (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey girlies,

I just wanted some of your advice..I use maybelline, loreal, and revlon makeup products everyday. Are these products good? and I also wanted to know know what concealer, foundation, and bronzer (or powder) is best to use that barely makes you look like you have any makeup on and that blends REALLY well together


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I think there are good and bad products about _every_ line, but overall they're decent. I really like Revlon's Colorstay products and L'Oreal's mascaras. How about Physician's Formula? I love their bronzers and powders. I haven't tried any of their foundations but I should. They blend really well and they're smooth. Good quality for good price.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 12, 2006)

I think Revlon makes good foundation and L'Oreal has nice mascara. As for powder, I don't know, I haven't tried any of those brands.


----------



## stephro123 (Dec 12, 2006)

I absolutely love L'Oreal's truematch concealer! the best drugstore concealer ive used!

they do also make great mascaras. I also like Covergirl's eyeliner.


----------



## Harlot (Dec 12, 2006)

I prefer Revlon out of all of them since they have okay powders and their liners are pretty awesome. But I heard loreal has good blushes.


----------



## turtlo (Dec 12, 2006)

loreal trumatch, eyeshadows, eyeliner, and mascara are all great, revlon has nice eyeshadows, concealers, and overall face products, maybelline is so so overall


----------



## LVA (Dec 12, 2006)

If u are asking if Drug store products are any good ...

Post Your Favorite Drugstore MU Product/Brand

I've heard Revlon's makes realli good l/g. I love the colorstay foundation and the eyeliner , I've heard is also very good. Maybelline full and soft is a good mascara. Loreal is also good for some things ... anyways ... just check out the above thread and see if it helps


----------



## nanceet (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree! Im using their mineral powder and love it.


----------



## lindas (Dec 12, 2006)

i love the revlon colorstay foundation!!!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 12, 2006)

I love L'oreal's mascaras and at one time their foundations and powders were my preferred products. I'd give their mineral makeup a try if you're looking for a foundation that gives a barely there affect.

I love L'oreal's mascaras and at one time their foundations and powders were my preferred products. I'd give their mineral makeup a try if you're looking for a foundation that gives a barely there affect. L'oreal produces very quality products/they are owned by Lancome and I recall reading in a consumer report that there was virtually no to little difference in many of their cross products (L'oreal/Lancome)


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm a big fan of L'oreal's blushes! i haven't really used much of anything from the other two lines.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 12, 2006)

maybelline, loreal, and revlon l/g


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 12, 2006)

Not a fan of Maybelliene but i like L'Oreal mascaras and im currently using thier concealer Touche Magique which is excatly the same as Touche Eclate!!  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 12, 2006)

ditto

their lipsticks and glosses are great too


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2006)

i like loreal glosses other than that i dont know much about the rest


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 12, 2006)

L'oreal has great products! If you love using Lancome products then you'll like L'oreal products.


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2006)

i use all three brands, but not for foundation. i like maybelline blushes, loreal hip pigments and decrease, and revlon shadows.

i love physicians formula bronzer! creates a super, natural finish for me. i actually switched from mac to physicians formula!


----------



## Chaela (Dec 12, 2006)

I like Maybelline's Full n Soft mascara, shadow liners and liquid eyeliners.

I havent tried Revlon or Loreal that I can remember, sorry. Though CoverGirls Smoothers foundation is pretty good.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 12, 2006)

I like Revlon's super lustrous lipgloss&amp; there colorstay foundation w/softflex. I like Maybelline's Shinylicious, their *NEW* ShineSeduction Lipglosses, and their lipsticks. I like Loreal's Waterproof Voluminous Mascara, their eyeshadows, and their color juice stick lipsticks.


----------



## brazilian (Dec 12, 2006)

If you want to look like you barely have anything on but even out your skin tone. Try Covergirl tinted moisturizer CG smoothers. I like Revlon skinlights to highlight my cheekbones, go peach for that healthy look and golden for that bronze look.


----------



## emily (Dec 13, 2006)

A few products I've found to be outstanding from the brands mentioned:

L'oreal--True Match pressed powder, Colour Juice lip gloss

Revlon--Fabulash, Skinlights foundation, Colorstay eyeliner (pencil &amp; liquid) Super Lustrous LipGloss

Maybelline--Dream Mousse Blush, Shinylicious lip gloss, Lash Stylist mascara


----------



## Yasmin6 (Dec 13, 2006)

I love my L'Oreal True Match foundation. Best foundation ever. It gives very natural look, blends perfectly. Revlon Colorstay foundation is also very good but it's little heavier and it last for many hours.

Good L'Oreal products: foundation, blushers, mascaras and nail polishes.

Good Revlon products: colorstay foundation, fabulash mascara, lip gloss Super Lustrous and nail polishes.

And Maybelline: dream Mousse


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

I haven't used those brands in ages... Revlon makes a nice lipgloss, but I can't say much more than that...


----------

